# Flourite depth?



## KFJ (Apr 1, 2010)

How deep should my flourite be? Can I mix it with small gravel? Can I add a thin layer of sand? If so how thick? I have CaribSea "super naturals" moon light sand. and Seachem dark flourite. Also have a bag of cheap soil that contains "aged or compsted bark, perlite and ash" could I use this for MTS?

Tank is 20G 30L"x12"Wx12"H
light is 20w T5 Flora-Glo 2800k


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You can mix it with whatever you want, just keep in mind that whatever has the largest grains will end up on top, and you'd better like the look of everything mixed together, b/c that's what will happen over time.

Whatever you use, you don't want more than 2-3" of total substrate depth.

And to make MTS it's ideal to find a topsoil that isn't all bark.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

I like my substrate to be at least 5-7 cm in depth. 

You can use it with small gravel and/or sand if you want, but be aware that the substrates will eventually mix together.

Edit: Ninja'ed.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> Edit: Ninja'ed.


:flick:


----------



## KFJ (Apr 1, 2010)

*sand and mts*

Mainly worried about mixing in the sand heard good and bad things about sand if I'm correct though I shouldn't have any problems as long as I don't disturb it once it's settled does that sound right?


And the mts do i need to pick out all the perlite (white styrofoam looking stuff)?


----------

